# Interesting idea



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

As I work on cleaning my basement and getting my new tank together I started to wonder what I would stock the tank with, coral wise. My 50g I had decided to only have a few pieces in there and grow them out and I'm thinking of doing the same thing with my 125g. Although the amount of real estate for this new tank is definitely staggering.

So....

I had this idea...

Why not have a dinner at my house where I cook a stellar meal and the guests each bring a coral of their choice. It could be a really nice frag, or it could be something that they picked up in a shipment that came in recently.

I'm a huge supporter of the local reefing community and that's one of the reasons I put on the BBQ every year (also to have a few beers) so why not do a dinner like this! It could be a yearly thing, or we could do something like this where we do it at other peoples houses

Good idea?
Bad idea??

Tell me what you think.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi Alt,

We don't know each other, 
and I'm no salty 
(more a killifish, crayfish, planted, freshwater guy), 
but I think this is a great idea.

Kudos to you for building your community. 
People need more face to face.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah that's a great idea. Not into salt myself but what a great reason on to meet up and swap stuff and spread knowledge


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

I think that's a great idea as well. It's just too bad I'm in Hamilton and most of the GTAA community seems to be based closer to Toronto. 

I think face to face events are a great way to get to know some of the people we talk on this forum. Plus it would give the host a chance to brag about their tank and show off all the TLC they've done to make it their own.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm in. I'm coming for the food..........
I might bring a snail or two.......how about this really sweet little anemone. It's kinda brown, but it grows quickly?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

c31979839 said:


> I think that's a great idea as well. It's just too bad I'm in Hamilton and most of the GTAA community seems to be based closer to Toronto.


The distance from my fish tank to Alt Hotel is 120 km. Come on Buttercup! Join the party! (And FYI, I'm poking in good fun, in case anyone thinks otherwise.).


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

A "Bring Your Own Frag" party. 
Creative.....
On a side note - can anyone testify to Alt's culinary skills?


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Ah, i'm a garbage cook!!!


----------



## willijack (Nov 7, 2015)

altcharacter said:


> Ah, i'm a garbage cook!!!


 Thot so. In that case, I'll bring my rock with the wonderfully fat aiptasia. Pretty little anemone.


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm in!!! I'll bring coral, nano is packed and racks are loaded. While you're upgrading from a 50G and I'm upgrading to 50G  Yes with a sump


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweet dude!! Let's make this happen for sure then.
Let me get the tank up and running then I can set a menu.

No vegetarian options


----------



## Lilphil26 (Sep 15, 2015)

willijack said:


> Thot so. In that case, I'll bring my rock with the wonderfully fat aiptasia. Pretty little anemone.


I read this quick and thought is that rock flower anemone dude back again!! Hahaha cool idea with the dinner. My tank isn't quite at the frag stage yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

It also said you could pick something up from a store. The idea is to "trade" a meal for coral.

Believe me, it would be cheaper for me to buy frags but I like the idea of the mystery of what people might bring.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Wait .. I wanna see the menu first  ! 

All kidding aside, I think its a great idea Dave !


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Menu depends on what you bring.

GSP, Kenya tree, zoas = stale bread and a banana
$10 frags from fragbox = soup and salad
Anything above that gets either homemade ramen or brisket


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

So what happens if this turns into a frag swap dinner party? Like, if I see something someone else is donating to the dinner and I want it, what happens?
Remember that birds nest I got from you, like 3 years ago? I'm bringing it back. Plus some super sexy fluorescent purple glow in the dark monti with a magenta rim. Maybe. Only if there's a vegetarian option.
Or maybe some awesome Phoenix monti that's been growing out in my tank since the summer.
But only if the meal is worthy........


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Man the salt community is tight here. I wish the planted folks all had the same camaraderie. It would be nice to setup a plant swap like this. I'd like to come just to learn about the salt side from you guys but I don't have frags or anything salt for that matter.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Well Cheryl I'll let you decide. And it's one piece per person so if you're bringing John he's gotta pony up a piece...or tell him to bring a fresh batch of beer 

Speaking of beer!!! Planter, yes you are right the reefing community is pretty tight for sure.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

planter said:


> Man the salt community is tight here. I wish the planted folks all had the same camaraderie. It would be nice to setup a plant swap like this. I'd like to come just to learn about the salt side from you guys but I don't have frags or anything salt for that matter.


If you can answer the following questions correctly, then you are welcome to attend:
Are you over 19?
Do you know where a Beer Store is?

If the answer to both questions is yes, then you, too, qualify to attend!!! Just pick up some beer.
But you do realize that this is very dangerous.......in the past, people have developed MTS by coming to one of these events. So let it be known you attend at your own risk.....


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

altcharacter said:


> Well Cheryl I'll let you decide. And it's one piece per person so if you're bringing John he's gotta pony up a piece...or tell him to bring a fresh batch of beer


Beer production has been limited in the last few months, so depending on when this event actually happens.........he might be able to bring some.


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Crayon said:


> Beer production has been limited in the last few months, so depending on when this event actually happens.........he might be able to bring some.


I think you guys need to slow down consumption of it Cheryl!


----------



## JasonM (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea keep me posted 😀


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

altcharacter said:


> Ah, i'm a garbage cook!!!


no worries we all know how to keep nuisance algae out of our system and cook our live rocks  You can always use a skimmer to make it more tasty lol..Great idea Alt...i am in the west end but if my schedule allows i will try for sure with couple of small zoa frags not a jaw breaker just usual ones..


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

There's winterlicious and summerlicious, this will be the first fragalicious


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm in!
I have no frags since I just rebuilt my system a month ago - so I'll have to go shopping...
How about supplies? I have about 50 EcoTech EggCrate style frag plugs just sitting in a bag. Maybe if someone brings a colony we can split it up there?

Dave - I have your float valve!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

poy said:


> There's winterlicious and summerlicious, this will be the first fragalicious


Omg, that's too good!!!!!!!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Mikeylikes said:


> I think you guys need to slow down consumption of it Cheryl!


F that idea, he needs to ramp up production!!!!!


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

More than food it's a good opportunity to meet and put up your face with the fellow reefers in Gta 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Sounds good! Is there a date set yet?


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

crayon said:


> f that idea, he needs to ramp up production!!!!!


lmao !! :d


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Let me setup the tank and get it running. Then I'll set a date to do this.


----------

